# تصميم أنظمة إطفاء الحريق في الأبراج العالية



## waeljames (27 أغسطس 2009)

أنظمة إطفاء الحريق فى الأبراج العالية

·دراسة البرج من حيثالتفاصيل المعمارية وعدد الادوار والشقق في المبنى وايضا عدد السكان وكميات المياةاللازمة


يجب توفير 60 متر مكعب من المياة لمدة ساعتين على الاقل على فرض أن الحريق سوف يستمر لساعتين متواصلتين

توفير مضخات على خطوط الأنابيب الخاصة بالإطفاء من خزانات الحريق 

الاعتماد على عدة مصادر في هذه العملية مثل الشبكة العامة (البلدية) والخزانات العلوية والسفلية

·متطلبات تزويد المياه

يجب أن يكون الضغط ومعدلاتالضخ مناسبين في جميع لحظات الحريق

يجب أن لا يقل معدل مصدرالتزويد لاي نقطة اطفاء عن 25لتر/ ثانية

في حالة عدم مقدرة الشبكةالعامة والخزانات عن التوصيل يجب وضع خزان وسطي يوضع في منتصف البرج لتسهيل عمليةالتوصيل فى دور منفصل يسمى دور الخدمات يستعمل للماكينات وخلافه 

يحبذ ان تكون المياةالمتسخدمة في الاطفاء صالحة للشرب

·مستلزمات مقاومة الحريق

يتم حساب إحتياطي الحريق حسب الكود المصريويقدر360 م مكعب على فرض أن الحريق لن يزيد عن ساعتين

توفير السلالم الهيدروليكية – أطول سلالم ممكنة 

يتم تزويد المبنى بالماء اللازم للحريق منالخزان السفلي حيث توجد مضخة تضخ الى60 متر مكعب/ ساعة 

يجب أن يكون الضغط ومعدل التدفق فيالأنابيب والخراطيم كافيين بحيث يكون الضغط كافى ليغطى أكثر من 10 متر فى شكل دائرة أى دائرة قطرها 10 متر 

معدل التدفق أكبر من أو يساوى 25 لتر / ثانية

·النظام المستخدم للحريق

يتم إستخدام نظام الخراطيم للشقق السكنية

يتم إستخدام نظام المرشات للمخازن السفلية
·أنظمة شبكات إطفاء الحريق داخل المبنى ينقسم إلى

الأنابيب الرئيسية
· الأنابيب الرئيسية الجافة: - أنبوبة فارغة يتم تغذيتها من صمام أرضي

· الأنابيب الرئيسية الرطبة: - أنبوبة مملؤة بالماء يتم تغذيتها من الخزان العلوي
·متطلبات شبكة الأنابيب الرأسية الجافة والرطبة

تركب في المبانى التي يكون أعلى طابق فيها أعلى من الأرضي من 18 إلى 60 متر أى أعلى من 6 أدوار إلى 20 دور تقريبا 

تستخدم الأنابيب الرأسية الممتلئة إذا كان المبنى أعلى من 60 متر أى أكثر من عشرين دور

توفر أنبوبة واحدة لكل800 متر مربع من المساحة السطحية

·بعض إعتبارات التصميم للأنابيب الرأسية

الأنابيب المتفرعة لا يقل مقاسها من 25 – 50 مم 

تتحمل الضغوط العالية ودرجة الحرارة

المقاس للأنابيب الرئيسية ذات مخرج واحد100مم أى 4 بوصة وفي حالة مخرجين يكون150مم أى 6 بوصة

يركب صمام تفريغ على كل وصلة من الوصلات ذات فتحات التزويد لا يقل مقاسة عن25مم لتفريغ الأنابيب الرأسية
·نظام بكرات خراطيم المياه

خرطوم الحريق :-هو عبارة عن خرطوم مطاطي ذي مقاسات معينة مركب على بكرة ثابتة متصل دائما بالشبكة و يحمل في نهايته صمام بفوهة . 
معايير تصميم بكرات خراطيم الأطفاء

الطول لا يقل عن45 متر

القطر ما بين بوصة وبوصة ونصف 

الفوهةحولى 2سم – 4 سم تقريبا 

المساحة التي يغطيها الخرطوم حوالى 800 م مربع 

إمكانية وصول الخرطوم الى كل الغرف وتغطيةأي نقطة فى كل غرفة 

تصمم الشبكة على أن تكون قادرة على تزويد أعلى ثلاثة خراطيم بالماء بحيث يعملوا معا في وقت واحد بضغط على مدار دائرة قطرها لايقل عن 6 متر

معدل التدفق لايقل بأى حال عن نصف لتر / ثانية

أنظمة المرشات التلقائية

يتكون من عدة أنابيب متصلة بمصدر مياه مناسب وذو سعة كافية و تكون الأنابيب مثبتة بسقف المبنى المراد حمايته بكل دور والمرشات التلقائية تثبت على هذه الأنابيب

وتحدد العلاقة بين قطر المرش ودرجة خطورة الحريق

درجةخطورة الحريق

منخفضة – 10 مم 
عادية – 15 مم 
عالية – 20 مم 

أنواع أنظمة المرشات التلقائية

نظام الأنابيب الرطبة

نظام الأنابيب الجافة

نظام الأنابيب الرطبةو الجافة

نظام الشبكة سابقة التجهيز

نظام الغمر

نظام الباحث عن الحريق

متطلبات تصميم نظام المرشات

الضغط: يكفى لدفع الماء مسافة لاتقل عن 10 متر دائرية يكون المرش مركز هذه الدائرة 

التدفق: يتراوح بين 20 – 50 لتر / ثانية ويتوقف "على حسب خطورة الحريق" وهذا التدفق يحسب للأنابيب الرئيسية المزودة للموزعات الرئيسية و من ثم المرشات.

مدة التدفق: تعتمد على درجة خطورة الحريق حيث أنها تتراوح من نصف ساعة متواصلة إلى ساعتين متواصلتين 

سرعة التدفق: تترواح من 3-5 متر / ثانية

الأقطار القياسية :الخطوط الفرعية من 25 – 90 مم 

أقطار فوهة المرشات : من 10 - 20 مم حسب خطورة الحريق
علاقة بين المساحة التشغيلية التي يغطيها المرش الواحد ودرجة خطورة الحريق 

درجة خطورة الحريق
منخفضة - لا تزيدعن 15 متر
عادية - لا تزيدعن 12 متر 
عالية - لا تزيدعن 8 متر


هذا الموضوع منقول بتصرف


----------



## م/عادل حسن (27 أغسطس 2009)

هايل بس ياريت تحاول انك تنظم الموضوع وتدعمه
بشويه صور والجداول اللى ببتعامل معاها او حتى ترفق الموضوع كله على هيئه ملف وورد
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا عزيزي معلوماتك جدا قيمه يا ريت يكون في توسع اكثر بالموضوع ولو دعم موضوعك بالصوك لنال كل الرضى جهودك مشكوره


----------



## النائف (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك 

تحياتي


----------



## amr fathy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## majdy82 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة......جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير . وشكرا*​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك بيك


----------



## البعث (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكور ياخي العزيز


----------



## المتكامل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه موضوع جميل و شرح مبسط


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جهد رائع ....مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير ......


----------



## على عنبه (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بانتظار المزيد


----------



## kamaran98 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة في حال ارتفاع البيناية 45م ماهو نوع وحجم انابيب والمضغات التي تحتاجوها ارجو منك ان تجيبني وشكرا


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة وياريت لو عندك شي مشروع مصمم جاهز ان ترفعه لنا مع الشرح بالتفصيل وماهي انواع الانابيب المستخدمة في هذا النظام انا لااتكلم عن ان كانت فاغة او ممتلئة بل اذا كانت من الحديد او غيره وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات لكن تمنياتي أن:
1- التوسع في المعلومات ووضع الموضوع بملف مرفق
2- ارفاق بعض الرسومات التوضيحية
3- ارفاق مشروع متكامل حول ذلك من حسابات ورسومات اوتكاد
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يناير 2010)

ممتاز وبسيط و يحتاج ان يدعم بجداول و مخططات 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (8 يناير 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل هنا قسم التكييف*

شكرا لك علي هذا الموضوع الجديد

اخي الفاضل هذا الموضوع المفروض في قسم موسوعة السلامه والصحة المهنية :70:

ونتمنا المزيد

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hse_wael (30 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل يا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم دراسة تستحق التقدير 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
و دائما معطاء


----------



## خبير الاردن (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (2 فبراير 2010)

احسنت


----------



## حسام محمد (8 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافية 
بس ياريت تحط مخططات الاوتوكاد اوشوية رسوم توضيحية لو سمحت 
شكرا


----------



## mr.msr (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير على الموضوع .... فعلاً أستفدت منه


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SALAH ELDIN SALAH (5 مايو 2010)

مشكور على مجهودكم


----------



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

1000 الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

نرجو رفع الكود المصري وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

أرى إن بعض الارقام يحتاج مراجعة وتمحيص مثل
يجب توفير 60 متر مكعب من المياة لمدة ساعتين على الاقل على فرض أن الحريق سوف يستمر لساعتين متواصلتين


----------



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

وهذه الارقام

يتم حساب إحتياطي الحريق حسب الكود المصريويقدر360 م مكعب على فرض أن الحريق لن يزيد عن ساعتين

توفير السلالم الهيدروليكية – أطول سلالم ممكنة 

يتم تزويد المبنى بالماء اللازم للحريق منالخزان السفلي حيث توجد مضخة تضخ الى60 متر مكعب/ ساعة


----------



## aati badri (5 مايو 2010)

وهذه الأرقام


تركب في المبانى التي يكون أعلى طابق فيها أعلى من الأرضي من 18 إلى 60 متر أى أعلى من 6 أدوار إلى 20 دور تقريبا 

تستخدم الأنابيب الرأسية الممتلئة إذا كان المبنى أعلى من 60 متر أى أكثر من عشرين دور

توفر أنبوبة واحدة لكل800 متر مربع من المساحة السطحية

·بعض إعتبارات التصميم للأنابيب الرأسية

الأنابيب المتفرعة لا يقل مقاسها من 25 – 50 مم 

تتحمل الضغوط العالية ودرجة الحرارة


----------



## amomar (11 أغسطس 2010)

بجد ... رائع


----------



## ابوطاهر المصرى (17 أغسطس 2010)

الله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## أبو نور المصري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## eng.mohamed elhabb (7 ديسمبر 2010)

_شكرا علي المجهود القيم , وشكرا لأسرة المنتدي_


----------



## eng5t (9 يناير 2011)

ارجوا منك يا عزيزى طرح مشروع كاملة عن الحريق


----------



## abogana (9 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
وياريت لو فيه برامج تصميم خاص بالحريق ننشرها


----------



## بهاء على طه السيد (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

